# fishing access near Lindon Marina.



## kkindles (May 21, 2009)

I have driven by Lindon Marina recently. Looks like there is a new access road to the lake near the railroad tracks. I notices some cars parked near the small stream there, and some plastic pennants marking the route. Is my guess correct? I would love to take the kids to UL occasionally to catch a few white bass without having to pay the marina entrance fee. Access to the lake is difficult now, with all of the reeds blocking the shoreline.

Thanks, all


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

you can get down there, but i would advise go early in the morning. if you arrive after 9:00 am you will be swarmed by fisherman who have no respect about where you are fishing, where you are casting, how many times they cross your lines, etc.
good luck, i hope you get into some fish with your kids, but that is your fair warning.
if you take some hip boots or something to get away from the 10 people per square yard, you should do a little better...


----------

